# Tiny house DIY in the jungle



## Kim Chee

Check out the shack this lady built for herself in Hawaii. Thirteen pages with brief descriptions and videos. Not extremely instructional, but lots of ideas.

http://www.offgridquest.com/homes-dwellings/home-stories/692-kristie-wolfe
Page 1 of 13
Next >>
Overview: My Tinyhouse Story - With Kristie Wolfe

Day 1: My parents and I spent all day traveling to Hawaii. We had 7 hours to kill in Honolulu before we took an island jumper to the big island.

Every rental car was already booked, and Greg (the friend of a friend who we are renting from) offered to pick us up when I told him we were going to grab a cab. The house that we we’re suppose to rent isn’t ready quite yet so we are staying in my electrician friend from my days at Simplot Dana’s dad’s house until it’s ready.

We had really long chat with Greg after he showed us the house. I feel like I learned a lot already – he has built a lot of houses on the island and back in Idaho.


Seeing My Hawaii Property For The First Time - with Kristy Wolfe


Day 2: Today we woke up and toured Greg’s property where we’re staying and his house. Asking a lot of questions on plants and building along the way. He is a wealth of information claiming he has made every mistake in life.

We then bribed him with breakfast which we got at the hippie filled Sunday Market. He took us through the mango forest, past a nude beach, out to where the lava flow took over the road. We picked up 3 hitchhikers along the way. They sat in the truck bed and knocked on the window when they wanted out.

The waste land that is the lava flow looked like something from an apocalyptic movie with tiny shelters and some nicer houses sprinkled across the black span of lava. Apparently you can buy land there for a steal and I can see why. The upside is it is very close to the ocean.

It was only 2:00 when we returned and we all could have definitely could have gone for a nap, our internal clock is still off from the time change. But the sun would be going down in just a few hours so we rallied and went to see my property – finally!

The location is close to the highway which was really easy to get to. We found the clearing just like I saw on Google Earth. As I started to climb up the small incline I realized it wasn’t an incline but rather the foliage was as tall as me! Making my way through it I started to feel a little unstable and slowed my pace. I advanced with my dad following behind me. I took another step and sank – into water – to my upper thigh. Luckily I was just on the bank and still holding on to the tall grass and was able to pull myself up. Not what I expected.

The “clearing/lake” is large and there’s no telling how much water is there or how deep. I also don’t know what side of the clearing is mine – hopefully a dry side.

We then went to Walmart to buy some groceries but the shelves we half bare, very bizarre in America. We tried another grocer down the road and stocked up spending nearly double as we would in Idaho.

We cooked lasagna and at 8:00 and were dead tired. My brain felt swollen from all the new information that I was trying to soak in.

Day 3: It poured rain all through the night and didn’t stop until about 10:00. The storm knocked out the power so we didn’t have the a very productive morning. We sat on the lanai and my mom braided my hair.

I tried to hire a pin finder (someone to find property lines) but luckily I couldn’t get one out today. After spending hours with crappy wifi trying to find the plat map to see if I was on that lake/swamp/lagoon thing. I finally just walked into a realtor office and in not more than a couple minutes she gave us a printed map of my subdivision.

On the map the ‘road’ goes quite a bit further than you can see in real life. I knew my lot was at the dead in but the road is so overgrown we couldn’t see it.

The four of us tramped down the waist high grass and found our way to some old fence posts that marked the far side of my lot. After quite a bit of searching we were able to find the pins for the plat across the street and subsequently mine as well. There were a lot of wild pig tracks and some small well worn trails that they have made but we also ran into some pig traps as well.

We spent the next couple hours driving around the nearby city of Volcano and went to see the National Park as well with the steam rising out of it and everything.

We returned at dusk as the rain picked back up and I enjoyed a nice, dark, wet walk.

Prev
Page 1 of 13
Next >>


----------



## wizehop

DIY LOOOOL...thats actually quite the project. At first it seemed like she was just making vids of herself. 7/10 would bang though.


This is more what i Picture when I think DIY:


----------



## Kim Chee

wizehop said:


> DIY LOOOOL...thats actually quite the project. At first it seemed like she was just making vids of herself. 7/10 would bang though.


It is... But hey, if you bought some cheap land over there...there you go.
...maybe 9.9/10 even?


----------



## Cree

If you squint it looks like a mansion


----------



## Kim Chee

Cree said:


> If you squint it looks like a mansion


All of them do


----------



## wizehop

mmmmmmmichael said:


> It is... But hey, if you bought some cheap land over there...there you go.
> ...maybe 9.9/10 even?


I dont want to give anyone an ego


----------



## Kim Chee

wizehop said:


> I dont want to give anyone an ego


From what I can gather, she somehow is a spokesperson for potatoes in her home state.

I'm guessing that her jungle mansion would be very squattable if you were able to locate it.


----------



## wizehop

mmmmmmmichael said:


> From what I can gather, she somehow is a spokesperson for potatoes in her home state.
> 
> I'm guessing that her jungle mansion would be very squattable if you were able to locate it.



Now potatoes I like..versatile mother fuckers they are...little onions and garlic.....butter, mushrooms..don't even get me started. she's gone up to an 8/10 right there.


----------



## Kim Chee

wizehop said:


> Now potatoes I like..versatile mother fuckers they are...little onions and garlic.....butter, mushrooms..don't even get me started. she's gone up to an 8/10 right there.



She builds shit...off the scale.
Potatoes don't hurt.

I'm not sure how much land she has, but 3 acres can be had for under $20K. I'm not sure how much the materials cost, but I'm betting it was somewhere around $5K-$7K. Seems pretty reasonable to live in a subtropical environment with year round gardening.


----------



## Art101

Simplot is a huge ass company, think they are also involved in GMO research and farming. Loved that picture of the adhoc trash mansion.


----------



## Odin

wizehop said:


> Now potatoes I like..versatile mother fuckers they are...little onions and garlic.....butter, mushrooms..don't even get me started. she's gone up to an 8/10 right there.




Bwahahah..... waaa... waaa hahah...... all the way up to an 8?
yea... I like em all down and dirty. My potato girls.


----------



## Kim Chee

Ghostbo said:


> Simplot is a huge ass company, think they are also involved in GMO research and farming.



What does this have to do with tiny DIY homes, potatoes or big boobies?


----------



## Art101

She worked at Simplot...which is King Potatoe in Idahi,has a bad rep for treating workers.


----------



## Kim Chee

Ghostbo said:


> She worked at Simplot...which is King Potatoe in Idahi,has a bad rep for treating workers.



I think she's stolen some merchandise from Simplot, she has the two largest taters I've ever seen under that shirt of hers.

Got butter?


----------



## Art101

Lol you maybe right on that account mmmmmmmm


----------

